
UC reaches groundbreaking open access deal with leading global publisher - tingletech
https://www.universityofcalifornia.edu/press-room/uc-reaches-groundbreaking-open-access-deal-leading-global-publisher
======
Amorymeltzer
More details at: [https://osc.universityofcalifornia.edu/uc-publisher-
relation...](https://osc.universityofcalifornia.edu/uc-publisher-
relationships/springer-nature-transformative-oa-agreement/)

In short:

\- Runs 2020-2023

\- 2020: OA publishing for no author fee

\- 2021: Libraries pay $1000 as part of cost-sharing for article processing
charge; if author can't pay the rest, library will cover

\- 2022: Nature & NPG journals start to become part of the agreement

